# yahoo mail not opening (www.yahoomail.com)



## paroh (Aug 29, 2009)

ping www.yahoomail.com

Pinging rc.fy.b.yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2009)

Opening for me


----------



## paroh (Aug 29, 2009)

are u able to ping this ip 206.190.60.37   and    68.180.206.184  and on which connection are u on???


----------



## paroh (Aug 30, 2009)

is www.yahoomail.com opening specially on reliance broadband user of (UP)


----------

